# RCS poopers!



## booleys1012 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I -not too long ago- added some red cherry shrimp to my nano (2.5Gal) tank and they seem to be doing well. however, I just cleaned out my christmas-moss wall and it seemed to be full of... ... shrimp poop. I took a closer look at the substrate and there is a fair amount in there too. How do I go about cleaning it all out??


----------



## XRTech (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a 2.5g nano with shrimp and snails. My HOB filter has a brine shrimp net wrapped around the inlet. When I do water changes the current stirs all of the waste around. I turn the current flow on high and everything gets trapped against the net, after about 2 hours I take off the inlet and clean the net. You could also get a small piece of tubing and use it to siphon the waste. Hope that helps.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

ound: :toimonst:


----------



## XRTech (Jul 15, 2007)

LOL!! Excellent illustration! That's a perfect pic for the invert photo contest.


----------



## Legacy2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

AH..man. that pic just ruined my lunch.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

that's a pretty crappy picture... literally 
I keep my cherry tank bare bottom with
lava rocks. makes it easier and less
disruptive to vacuum up their poop.
I make up for the lack of substrate
by over doing my biological filter.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

mikenas ftw


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks! I had to google ftw to see what it meant.:bounce: I'm not quite up on the whole chat lingo thing.


----------



## StereoKills (Sep 15, 2007)

LOL, i thought he swapped the letters by accident at first


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

if u have a bigger tank, under gravel filter is helpful.


----------

